# Spitfire Originals Epic Choir (Not to Be Confused With The Spitefire Choir, Which Sounds Angry)



## jesussaddle (Jul 23, 2022)

This new choir for $29 is absolutely amazing. Its not hugely epic in the sense of a huge variety of upper level and very low bass shouts I suppose, like a certain other library... (there is a nice and beautiful sounding selection, that sounds very much like shouting monks in a cathedral). But with its beautiful keyswitchable syllables, there's no question that than fit into what I have - and its a Unified library already, in case you have Pluginguru's Unify plugin.

Sopranos and Altos

Long Ahh
Long Mmm
Long Episodic Combo 1
Long Episodic Combo 2
Short Staccato Syllables
Short Staccato Syllables (Keyswitchable!)

Tenors and Basses

Long Ahhh
Long Mmmm
Long Episodic Combo 1
Long Episodic Combo 2
Short Staccato Syllables
Short Staccato Syllables (Keyswitchable!)


----------



## barrychab (Jul 29, 2022)

agreed, a really beautiful library and for $29! ive already used it in a piece


----------



## JSTube (Jul 30, 2022)

How dry are the close mics? I like bone dry, and spitfire loves their hall  

Do the shorts have round-robins, or is machine-gunning an issue on consecutive staccato samples of the same syllable? Is there some semi-decent scripted legato? How dynamic are the dynamic wheel on the sustains?


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 30, 2022)

JSTube said:


> How dry are the close mics? I like bone dry, and spitfire loves their hall
> 
> Do the shorts have round-robins, or is machine-gunning an issue on consecutive staccato samples of the same syllable? Is there some semi-decent scripted legato? How dynamic are the dynamic wheel on the sustains?


I wouldn't call it bone dry as in a treated space. I don't have it open so I'm not going empirically, but I think it is semi-dry - still a little ambience that sounds like a mic placed at maybe a few feet with some room reflection creeping in. I don't mind it. FYI all 3 mic configs are not available in all patches.


----------



## barrychab (Jul 30, 2022)

JSTube said:


> How dry are the close mics? I like bone dry, and spitfire loves their hall
> 
> Do the shorts have round-robins, or is machine-gunning an issue on consecutive staccato samples of the same syllable? Is there some semi-decent scripted legato? How dynamic are the dynamic wheel on the sustains?


no bone dry but a nice room sound with close mike and release all the way down and no verb. id probably never use it like that but, there ya go


----------



## SkyPirate (Aug 3, 2022)

Nice to have. I stumbled across a non-functioning sequential glitch that will display EX24 articulation options. If you load a Logic choir first, the articulations can carry over to the Epic Choir.


----------

